# When is the price for a helmet just plain excessive?



## breakdanceattiffanys (Jul 30, 2012)

Am only asking, because I used to ride motorcycles, and spent a ludicrous amount of money on a helmet to protect my squash in the event I turned myself into road pizza. It's not hard to die on a motorcycle. 

But do I _really_ need to spend upwards of $150-200 on a helmet to ride a bike? I realize the same concept applies, but eating it at 15-20mph isn't going to be nearly as dangerous as 75-80mph or +. 

For a novice/recreational rider, what's the big difference between a $60 Nutcase and a $250 Giro, REALLY?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

breakdanceattiffanys said:


> Am only asking, because I used to ride motorcycles, and spent a ludicrous amount of money on a helmet to protect my squash in the event I turned myself into road pizza. It's not hard to die on a motorcycle.
> 
> But do I _really_ need to spend upwards of $150-200 on a helmet to ride a bike? I realize the same concept applies, but eating it at 15-20mph isn't going to be nearly as dangerous as 75-80mph or +.
> 
> For a novice/recreational rider, what's the big difference between a $60 Nutcase and a $250 Giro, REALLY?


Weight. Ventilation. Not really protection. Some studies show cheaper are safer. 

The lowest priced Specialized helmet may be their safest.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Weight. Ventilation. Not really protection. Some studies show cheaper are safer.
> 
> The lowest priced Specialized helmet may be their safest.


Correct. More expensive helmets whether they are motorcycle or bicycle do not buy you more protection. All helmets must meet their particular saftey standards. All you are buying in mord expensive helmets is fit, ventilation, looks, etc.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

In your particular case, the Nutcase is probably going to be pretty unpleasant compared to the $250 Giro.

But a basic helmet with lots of vents for $65 would be relatively competitive with the Giro for comfort and just as good at protecting your head. Since they've been mentioned, that would be something like the Specialized Echelon.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Fit, comfort and even fashion are important when selecting your helmet. They don't all weight the same... but it's hard for me to feel a weight difference so small. They certainly don't all feel/fit the same ether and that I can easily tell.

You'll end up with a selection of jerseys and shorts... but often we wear the exact same helmet every time we ride. Be sure you get one that you like. 

[BTW... I do have a larger feeling cheap MTN bike helmet I sometimes wear in winter that isn't well vented and I can baklava under]


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ditto all of the above. I would add that you can find an expensive helmet that doesn't fit your head and a cheap one that does, so try before you buy.

FWIW, I log about 6k miles annually and have never paid above ~$100 for a helmet. As with most any product, look for sales....


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Ditto all of the above. I would add that you can find an expensive helmet that doesn't fit your head and a cheap one that does, so try before you buy.
> 
> FWIW, I log about 6k miles annually and have never paid above ~$100 for a helmet. As with most any product, look for sales....



Good point. I have a Specialized Echelon. My second. The first probably saved my life. But wanted something more fashionable and possibly more protective. Tried an Orbea. Could not get it on my head. Fortunately Amazon has a good return policy but I would not order a helmet online again.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't pay over 100 bucks for a helmet. I have a Bell Array ($100 in Canada) and a 2012 Bell Volt that I just got on sale for $70. The Array I found had both good venting and light weight.


----------



## breakdanceattiffanys (Jul 30, 2012)

Is there any truth to the back bill extrusion or offset distance from the head creating more torque in the event of a crash? It seems like if you bounce your head that hard on the ground, it's going to hurt no matter WHAT you're wearing. 

Those are the main reasons I was thinking of a Nutcase - low pro, no back bill. Plus, am kind of a geek and think those are fun. Wonder about ventilation in the summer, though. 

I tried on a Lazer 02 and liked it - does anyone wear one of these? With only that tiny cable adjusting to the head, have to wonder if it gets uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Dave Cutter said:


> [BTW... I do have a larger feeling cheap MTN bike helmet I sometimes wear in winter that isn't well vented and I can baklava under]


Wearing turkish pastry on your head helps how?


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Wearing turkish pastry on your head helps how?


Where is the button to like this comment?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

breakdanceattiffanys said:


> Is there any truth to the back bill extrusion or offset distance from the head creating more torque in the event of a crash? It seems like if you bounce your head that hard on the ground, it's going to hurt no matter WHAT you're wearing.
> 
> Those are the main reasons I was thinking of a Nutcase - low pro, no back bill. Plus, am kind of a geek and think those are fun. Wonder about ventilation in the summer, though.
> 
> I tried on a Lazer 02 and liked it - does anyone wear one of these? With only that tiny cable adjusting to the head, have to wonder if it gets uncomfortable after a while.


Awhile back I read that a more rounded helmet design does offer some advantages over the current 'styles'. Unfortunately, I've yet been able to find that site*. 

That aside, I think you're over thinking the safety aspects. As was stated, all helmets have to meet certain CPSC/ SNELL standards, so all perform equally in that respect. Personally, in the crash I experienced, it wouldn't have much mattered WHAT specific helmet I was wearing, but that I was wearing one, mattered a LOT. Basically, it self destructed.

Can't help you with the Lazer question, but here's some info you may find useful:
Bicycle Helmet Standards

Found the page mentioned earlier:
Bicycle Helmets for the 2012 Season

Some good info here:
Helmets: Bicycle Helmets


----------



## breakdanceattiffanys (Jul 30, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> That aside, I think you're over thinking


I get accused of this on a pretty regular basis ~haha~


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

breakdanceattiffanys said:


> I get accused of this on a pretty regular basis ~haha~


Me too.. :wink5:


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

tober1 said:


> Where is the button to like this comment?


Give the man some rep---star button lower left.


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

Fireform said:


> Wearing turkish pastry on your head helps how?


Sure! The layers provide extra impact absorption and the syrup reduces friction between the helmet and the road.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

St. Urho said:


> Sure! The layers provide extra impact absorption and the syrup reduces friction between the helmet and the road.


Right. And if you feel a bonk coming on, there's a high-calorie snack right at hand.

I think he may have meant some kind of hat thing - "baccala" I think it's called.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I prefer a helmet I can balalaika under, but that's just me.


----------



## breakdanceattiffanys (Jul 30, 2012)

Dave Cutter said:


> I do have a larger feeling cheap MTN bike helmet I sometimes wear in winter that isn't well vented and I can baklava under


Baklava. As in layers. 

I knew what he meant. Which is ironic, because I don't know much.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Awhile back I read that a more rounded helmet design does offer some advantages over the current 'styles'. Unfortunately, I've yet been able to find that site*.
> 
> That aside, I think you're over thinking the safety aspects. As was stated, all helmets have to meet certain CPSC/ SNELL standards, so all perform equally in that respect. Personally, in the crash I experienced, it wouldn't have much mattered WHAT specific helmet I was wearing, but that I was wearing one, mattered a LOT. Basically, it self destructed.
> 
> ...


I have read the same thing. Can't recall where and do not have time to search, but that was one of the reasons I was looking at the Orbea. Of course it does not help if it fits like a yamulke.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Right. And if you feel a bonk coming on, there's a high-calorie snack right at hand.
> 
> I think he may have meant some kind of hat thing - "baccala" I think it's called.


Balaclava. Several cycling specific ones out there but I wear a Chaos one for both cycling and skiing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> Weight. Ventilation. Not really protection. Some studies show cheaper are safer.
> 
> The lowest priced Specialized helmet may be their safest.


Totally correct!


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

Fireform said:


> I prefer a helmet I can balalaika under, but that's just me.


Closest I've come to that was listening to the Leningrad Cowboys while I was riding.


----------



## subguy658 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a Specialized helmet thatran about $100. It has way more ventillation than my old $60 Giro helmet. The price difference is also part in features. My nicer helmet has reflective paint on the back in case I am out in the dark. Also it has a very fine adjust knob to tweak the head size. This is much better than messing with straps when you decide to wear a skull cap or something on a cold morning. If you can find a higher end model that is last years', you'll save big $$.


----------



## peeguu (Nov 26, 2012)

i have a Schwinn helmet that costs $30 which is plenty good. for me it's the comfort and affordability. personally i can't see myself spending that much money for a helmet..., but then again, i'm on a budget and haven't graduated the newbie section.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Specialized is probably the best helmet offered in America. Yes, it passes the same guidelines as a Walmart helmet, but it also passes the Snell certification which I believe it's the only helmet company in America that pays to have Snell test it with their more stringent testing then the standard CPSC found on all helmets sold in America. From what I can tell Specialized's entire line is Snell certified, Limar has 1 model that passes but the rest do not, and those are the only two brands that I know of that are sold in America that have the Snell rating.


----------



## dgrif499 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ill probably be looked down upon for admitting this, but I bought my helmet at Target. As a college student on a budget I need a helmet for one thing, to protect my head. I can deal with a little extra weight or a little less street cred if it saves me 50-100$.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Meh. They meet the same standard.

Some cyclists can be snobby little fashion victims. They need to get over themselves. You're mitigating one of the higher-consequence risks involved in cycling; that's more important.


----------



## dgrif499 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yea I really dont care how I look haha.

I joined a cycling club of students at my university and they seem pretty laid back so I dont mind having some cheap accessories.

My dad wants me to go riding with him sometime though, and he rides with a bunch of doctors from the local hospital, who im sure spare no expense with their biking equipment.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

After going through this past summer with my Bern Brentwood, I'll be picking up a Giro Pneumo for this summer. The Bern is a solid helmet and will serve me well in the winter months, but it was too confining for hot days. Neither helmet is particularly cheap, but I think they're in the acceptable range of reason.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

dgrif499 said:


> Ill probably be looked down upon for admitting this, but I bought my helmet at Target. As a college student on a budget I need a helmet for one thing, to protect my head. I can deal with a little extra weight or a little less street cred if it saves me 50-100$.


Honestly nothing wrong with that. Heck I can not really tell the difference just by a quick look if a helmet is a walmart/target one or a 100+ one. 
I find that yes the more expensive helmets tend to be more comfortable and cool better. 
Honestly I really see a snob who could care less. Heck I know people who show up at rides with 6+ helmets to loan/give out to people.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

In terms of protection they are all basically the same. They all need to pass the same safety requirements from the government so in that sense you are correct. The biggest difference with the more expensive helmets is the fit system(which does help with protection), ventilation, weight, and increasingly aerodynamics. Helmets need to cover your forehead in order to protect you from frontal impacts and if not fitted properly they will not save you in a crash. ( i see alot of people riding with the front of the helmet up high on their heads (most often kids) and cringe. We were riding some of the rails to trails in MN and a woman was killed in a 1 mph crash when she was trying to make a turn onto the trail, fell and hit her head just right on a large rock. No helmet. When riding for a long time and at higher speeds the other factors become increasingly important. 

One of the reasons the cost goes up is that to get more air flow through the helmet and make it lighter you must remove material or use different (expensive) materials to still maintain the structural integrity of the helmet. This leads to lots of R&D thus more expensive. But there is the law of diminishing returns and most of the mid level helmets will get you most of the benefits of the pro models for a fraction ofthe costs.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Supposedly a new cardboard helmet exceeds the Snell and all the other ratings, not sure if there is any truth to that yet. See part 1: Cardboard Helmet Passes Safety Tests - BikeRadar
Part 2: 
Abus Kranium AKS 1 Cardboard Helmet - Just In - BikeRadar

More: Surprisingly Safe Cardboard Bike Helmet Gets Solid Backing | Wired Design | Wired.com In that site it was tested to absorb 3 times more shock then foam helmets

As one can tell it lacks great ventilation, so this is more of a commuter helmet, but supposedly sales are doing well in Europe.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Any ole helmet is really OK as long as it's new. The other important factor is that it has to be comfy. Personally I have never been able to tell the difference in ventilation between any helmet & I've been riding since waaayyy before hard shell helmets for cyclists came into being. I can, however tell the difference in weight, unless they're very close. If you're going to spend a lot of time in the saddle I'd suggest a fairly light one. Style? That's a whole 'nother can of worms. Get what you like. Most of the high end helmets have really nice, fancy paint jobs. If you get a high zoot one run your fingers over it and say OOOoooooo. That's right. C'mon everybody say it now-all together-
OOOoooooooo.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Personally I have never been able to tell the difference in ventilation between any helmet & I've been riding since waaayyy before hard shell helmets for cyclists came into being. I can, however tell the difference in weight, unless they're very close. If you're going to spend a lot of time in the saddle I'd suggest a fairly light one. Style? That's a whole 'nother can of worms. Get what you like. Most of the high end helmets have really nice, fancy paint jobs. If you get a high zoot one run your fingers over it and say OOOoooooo. That's right. C'mon everybody say it now-all together-
> OOOoooooooo.


I'm glad you brought up the ventilation comment because for a long time I thought it was just me, but I've had many helmets over the years from very little ventilation like the original Bell to the most ventilated one I've ever own I have today from Lazer. I have yet to find one that during a ride I could feel the effect of the air rushing through the slots and cooling my head. I use to live in the Majove Desert Area of California and tried the most ventilated models I could find and felt nothing notable. 

The original Bell was the heaviest helmet I've ever owned, but that was to be expected. Like you said weight for some could be an issue but for me it doesn't bother me. So I mostly go for the fit (usually if it fits it's comfortable) then secondarily looks, outside of that I don't care...except recently I learned about the Specialized line of helmets all meeting the more stringent Snell rating so that's the only helmet I will buy. 

OOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> ... recently I learned about the Specialized line of helmets all meeting the more stringent Snell rating so that's the only helmet I will buy.


A few years back that was true (I think it was Snell B95), but I don't believe it's the case currently. The way Spec words their ad copy, reading between the lines it's basically saying their helmets meet _one or more_ of the standards listed, so they could (and I believe, do) meet the same standards as other offerings. In the US, all helmets have to meet Snell B90-S and CPSC standards.

That's not to say Spec helmets aren't a good choice. Consumer Reports rated the Echelon and a Trek above average in impact protection in July 2012 tests.

More info here:
Bicycle Helmets for the 2013 Season

Helmet Standards Summary


----------



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

froze said:


> I'm glad you brought up the ventilation comment because for a long time I thought it was just me, but I've had many helmets over the years from very little ventilation like the original Bell to the most ventilated one I've ever own I have today from Lazer. I have yet to find one that during a ride I could feel the effect of the air rushing through the slots and cooling my head. I use to live in the Majove Desert Area of California and tried the most ventilated models I could find and felt nothing notable.
> 
> The original Bell was the heaviest helmet I've ever owned, but that was to be expected. Like you said weight for some could be an issue but for me it doesn't bother me. So I mostly go for the fit (usually if it fits it's comfortable) then secondarily looks, outside of that I don't care...except recently I learned about the Specialized line of helmets all meeting the more stringent Snell rating so that's the only helmet I will buy.
> 
> OOOOOOOOooooooooooooooo


I do agree about fit being on top of the list followed closely by ventilation. The weight is also a factor, having a heavy helmet will be a pain in the neck on longer rides. 

Talking about original Bell, Mom bought one for me the day after the Police man brought me home with my smashed bike in the truck his car


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

y2kota said:


> I do agree about fit being on top of the list followed closely by ventilation. The weight is also a factor, having a heavy helmet will be a pain in the neck on longer rides.
> 
> Talking about original Bell, Mom bought one for me the day after the Police man brought me home with my smashed bike in the truck his car


Dang, I think that's a picture of me!!

I have to check into the Specialized Snell rating thing, because the report I read was they still do it today. 

PJ352; no helmet manufacture has to meet the Snell rating that's why you don't see a Snell sticker inside helmets only the CPSC sticker and usually another I think it's the ATSM or some such thing. That does not mean that a helmet without the Snell sticker couldn't pass the tests, it's saying that the manufacture opted not to pay to have their helmets certified, but it could be a hint from the manufacture that they don't want to pay the money to make sure their helmets meet the Snell rating, and/or they don't want to pay to have their helmets tested.

And as far as consumer reports go, their mostly full of schit. They use to be a good honest testing facility when Ralph Nader was at the helm, but when he left back in the early 80's they slowly became worse at their testing and their honesty. I wouldn't trust them for much of anything except car crash reports since those are done by the government and insurance companies and not by them. I've seen too many reports that they did that made no sense. But even Ralph Nader had his issues, he came against the Corvair when other cars like the VW Beetle of the time was far worst in crashes, stopping, (going, but they don't rate that), wind problems, and handling. I knew people who road and slalom raced those Corvairs back in the day and they didn't flip over. There were other vehicles too that were far worst. Why he picked on Corvair we'll never know.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> I have to check into the Specialized Snell rating thing, because the report I read was they still do it today.


I'm open to being wrong, so if you find that documentation, I'd be interested in reading it. 



froze said:


> PJ352; no helmet manufacture has to meet the Snell rating that's why you don't see a Snell sticker inside helmets only the CPSC sticker and usually another I think it's the ATSM or some such thing. That does not mean that a helmet without the Snell sticker couldn't pass the tests, it's saying that the manufacture opted not to pay to have their helmets certified, but it could be a hint from the manufacture that they don't want to pay the money to make sure their helmets meet the Snell rating, and/or they don't want to pay to have their helmets tested.


You're correct and I misspoke in my earlier post. The Snell B90-S standard is similar to CPSC, but the law only requires the CPSC certification. Snell B95 is stricter (and I think that's what Spec helmets were certified for).



froze said:


> And as far as consumer reports go, their mostly full of schit.


Your opinion and you're entitled. I'm simply reporting the findings. You and others can decide for themselves to ignore or subscribe to them.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> I'm open to being wrong, so if you find that documentation, I'd be interested in reading it.
> 
> 
> You're correct and I misspoke in my earlier post. The Snell B90-S standard is similar to CPSC, but the law only requires the CPSC certification. Snell B95 is stricter (and I think that's what Spec helmets were certified for).


I have a few sites, the first one is a PDF file so you have to click onto it then open it of course, the last paragraph on the last page lists manufactures with the current Snell rating; see: www.cyclehelmets.org/papers/c2023.pdf

Then see: Snell Foundation - certified helmets I think this is current as of 2012.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

First you have to define what constitutes the "best" helmet. To me I don't think Specialized's helmets are that aesthetically pleasing. My past few have been Bells, and recently I decided to try something with a different look, so now I'm wearing a Catlike Whisper Plus in the carbon matte color. One thing I did notice about the Catlike helmet over my Bells is that they scoop more air, which to me isn't surprising since the vents are wider.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> I have a few sites, the first one is a PDF file so you have to click onto it then open it of course, the last paragraph on the last page lists manufactures with the current Snell rating; see: www.cyclehelmets.org/papers/c2023.pdf
> 
> Then see: Snell Foundation - certified helmets I think this is current as of 2012.


(Again), correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears that both sources indicate that only the full face models meet the higher Snell B-95 standard. The B90 standard is essentially the same as the CPSC rating.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> (Again), correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears that both sources indicate that only the full face models meet the higher Snell B-95 standard. The B90 standard is essentially the same as the CPSC rating.


Hmm, tell you what, go to the Snell site, then bring up another screen and bring up the Specialized site and go their road helmets. Then find the names of those helmets in the Snell site and report back your findings. I'm not doing this for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> Hmm, tell you what, go to the Snell site, then bring up another screen and bring up the Specialized site and go their road helmets. Then find the names of those helmets in the Snell site and report back your findings. I'm not doing this for you.


Already did that. My point was, the _only_ Spec helmets meeting the higher safety standards are the full faced models. If you knew that when you posted the related info, you neglected to mention it. I see it as relevant. You apparently do not.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> Already did that. My point was, the _only_ Spec helmets meeting the higher safety standards are the full faced models. If you knew that when you posted the related info, you neglected to mention it. I see it as relevant. You apparently do not.


What the freak are you reading? Specialized road helmets are NOT full faced, those models are listed in the Snell site are NOT full faced either, their listed as open faced, go back and try again.

You need to scan down past the first set of Specialized listings, those are full face, keep scanning down till you run into the second grouping of Specialized helmets.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> What the freak are you reading? Specialized road helmets are NOT full faced, those models are listed in the Snell site are NOT full faced either, their listed as open faced, go back and try again.
> 
> You need to scan down past the first set of Specialized listings, those are full face, keep scanning down till you run into the second grouping of Specialized helmets.


Go back and read my previous post. I said _"the only Spec helmets meeting the higher safety standards are the full faced models."_ I know those aren't road helmets.

Using that Snell site for reference, the only Spec helmets I see meeting the B95 standard are those full face mentioned. I scrolled down, I clicked on the B95 listings, no Spec road models were listed. If there's another listing, please provide it. And if another member has discovered it, pls can do likewise.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> Go back and read my previous post. I said _"the only Spec helmets meeting the higher safety standards are the full faced models."_ I know those aren't road helmets.
> 
> Using that Snell site for reference, the only Spec helmets I see meeting the B95 standard are those full face mentioned. I scrolled down, I clicked on the B95 listings, no Spec road models were listed. If there's another listing, please provide it. And if another member has discovered it, pls can do likewise.


The Road helmets meet the B90 requirements, I never mentioned the B95 which are different from the B95 requirement MTB helmets are tested for, this is due to the strong likely hood of side impacts and rear impacts while riding off road, thus the B95 is for helmets with slightly more head coverage then a road helmet. The B90A requirement is still tougher then the CPSC requirement. This information is in detail on the Snell site, go there if you want to read more.

What I just found out online was that the CPSC is a bit misleading, that designation only means that it certifies testing procedures set forth by the government not the actual testing of helmets! Thus the manufacture uses the testing procedure set forth by CPSC with no independent testing of the helmet unlike Snell. This could leave room for intentional poor testing, especially from Asian manufactures, which may explain why Consumer Reports only had two helmets that they liked the best, that's assuming Consumer Reports did a good job of testing them.

If you had taken the time to read the Snell site I wouldn't have to be holding your hand through all of this, and all this time wasted could be used for something else. Yes, I'm a bit frustrated as is reviewed in my writing, you need to read and understand what you're reading.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> *The Road helmets meet the B90 requirements, I never mentioned the B95 which are different from the B95 requirement MTB helmets are tested for*, this is due to the strong likely hood of side impacts and rear impacts while riding off road, thus the B95 is for helmets with slightly more head coverage then a road helmet. The B90A requirement is still tougher then the CPSC requirement. This information is in detail on the Snell site, go there if you want to read more.
> 
> What I just found out online was that the CPSC is a bit misleading, that designation only means that it certifies testing procedures set forth by the government not the actual testing of helmets! Thus the manufacture uses the testing procedure set forth by CPSC with no independent testing of the helmet unlike Snell. This could leave room for intentional poor testing, especially from Asian manufactures, which may explain why Consumer Reports only had two helmets that they liked the best, that's assuming Consumer Reports did a good job of testing them.
> 
> If you had taken the time to read the Snell site I wouldn't have to be holding your hand through all of this, and all this time wasted could be used for something else. Yes, I'm a bit frustrated as is reviewed in my writing, you need to read and understand what you're reading.


You need to take a step back and reread from where I questioned your statement that Spec (_inference road_) helmets met a higher safety standard than others. Given your sources, you haven't yet substantiated that statement. The onus is on you to do so, not me, so no hand holding involved.

The bold statement is incorrect. The standards apply to ALL types of helmets, not just road or just MTB. Snell B95 being the higher standard.

So as it stands, IMO save for the full face models, Spec road helmets meet the same standards as others. That being CPSC and/ or Snell B90.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> You need to take a step back and reread from where I questioned your statement that Spec (_inference road_) helmets met a higher safety standard than others. Given your sources, you haven't yet substantiated that statement. The onus is on you to do so, not me, so no hand holding involved.
> 
> The bold statement is incorrect. The standards apply to ALL types of helmets, not just road or just MTB. Snell B95 being the higher standard.
> 
> So as it stands, IMO save for the full face models, Spec road helmets meet the same standards as others. That being CPSC and/ or Snell B90.


Whatever you say.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Helmets? These guys didn't wear any helmets: Pepsi MAX & Jeff Gordon Present: "Test Drive" - YouTube


----------



## Wuaname (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I just got a new road bike (Trek Madone) and have been using the same helmet I've used when mtb'ing (bell from Walmart).,,,, I had always used a Giro, but my son needed one, so handed that one down, since I figure it was a better helmet.

The Bell has fit me fine, and has ventilation... Not sure on the build quality, I have eaten it a few times on the trails, and it's been fine.

But now that I am road riding, I want another helmet, one that matches the road bike  ... and need to get a new one for the g/f.. Locally prices are all above $100++..

I was checking Nashbar and it was confusing, they have more than one model of Giro, for example, all at more or les the same prices, and some prices very tempting ($40-$75 range)... Can a few of you experts give us your thoughts on some specific less expensive helmets? Or what helmets are you using and what did you pay for it?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I just use a mountain bike Laser brand helmet on my road bike, the visor is real short so it doesn't get in my visual way when I'm on the drops yet still provides some relief for the sun, but it does come off though I never take it off. I also like the fact that the helmet has a bit more coverage in the rear then a typical road helmet; but I think more and more road helmets are coming out with more rear coverage then they use to. I guess what I'm saying that using a MTB helmet for riding a road bike with is fine as long as the visor doesn't obscure your vision either by forcing you crank your head upward to see past the visor, or if it can be removed then it's a non issue entirely.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wuaname said:


> Well I just got a new road bike (Trek Madone) and have been using the same helmet I've used when mtb'ing (bell from Walmart).,,,, I had always used a Giro, but my son needed one, so handed that one down, since I figure it was a better helmet.
> 
> The Bell has fit me fine, and has ventilation... Not sure on the build quality, I have eaten it a few times on the trails, and it's been fine.
> 
> ...


The problem with buying before trying is that some brands (and even some models of the same brand) can fit individuals differently, so it's best to try before you buy.

That said, if you've used Giro's in the past, chances are they'll work for you again. Anything on sale in the $80 should offer decent ventilation and retention features (IMO the main differences no matter the price paid).


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> The problem with buying before trying is that some brands (and even some models of the same brand) can fit individuals differently, so it's best to try before you buy.
> 
> That said, if you've used Giro's in the past, chances are they'll work for you again. Anything on sale in the $80 should offer decent ventilation and retention features (IMO the main differences no matter the price paid).


The problem is that helmet manufactures also change the way the helmet fits during model years too, not just between models. I had a Louis Garneau helmet that I really liked due to perfect fit, when it was time to get another I of course went and tried the Garneau line because I have oblong head and it was the only one I could find that fit...none of the models fit 5 years later. So it was back to trying a bunch of helmets and found the Lazer fit but they didn't fit 5 years before. My first helmet was the first Bell helmet for cycling, it fit perfectly but they to changed and today I can't find a Bell to fit at LBS's, the weird thing is about Bell, their cheap Walmart version fits? I didn't get one because the parts they use are flimsy.

Kind of pain when manufactures change the sizing if you have a odd ball head like mine.


----------



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

What we are really paying for is R&D. In 5 years the helmets that cost $150 will be $50. As designers and manufactures develop newer designs and quicker processes, the costs come down. It is also just a fact that manufacturer's know that consumer's are different. Some willing to pay more for similar products. Weight, ventilation, style, adjustability. many things go into the price. They have to analize how much effort goes in and then they can set prices.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

scduc said:


> What we are really paying for is R&D. In 5 years the helmets that cost $150 will be $50. As designers and manufactures develop newer designs and quicker processes, the costs come down. It is also just a fact that manufacturer's know that consumer's are different. Some willing to pay more for similar products. Weight, ventilation, style, adjustability. many things go into the price. They have to analize how much effort goes in and then they can set prices.


I have a difficult time believing that it cost $100 for R&D on a $50 helmet, times that by how many helmets $150 and up get sold each year; if that's the case I'm in the wrong line of work.


----------



## scduc (Dec 16, 2012)

So how exactely do you justify it then? They basically use the same amount and kind of material, the molds are basically the same short of goemetrical differences which does not change the cost of the mold. Colors do not cost more or less. They charge more,because they can. They stick the newest model on some racer and everyone wants what he is wearing. Some one has to pay the income of the overhead. Think of the Corvette compared to the Cruze. you are most likely safer in the Cruze, and the manufacturing process does not cost more. the tolerances are held the same. Its marketed to a different clientele and the higher margins pay the bills.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

scduc said:


> So how exactely do you justify it then? They basically use the same amount and kind of material, the molds are basically the same short of goemetrical differences which does not change the cost of the mold. Colors do not cost more or less. They charge more,because they can. They stick the newest model on some racer and everyone wants what he is wearing. Some one has to pay the income of the overhead. Think of the Corvette compared to the Cruze. you are most likely safer in the Cruze, and the manufacturing process does not cost more. the tolerances are held the same. Its marketed to a different clientele and the higher margins pay the bills.


Right you are, but the cost isn't due to R&D it's due to because they can. The higher price helmets I think offer weight advantages and some structural advantages, but I don't think spending $250 is going to protect your head any more then a $100 helmet, but a $100 helmet will last longer then a $25 helmet; and the extra 35 grms of weight on my head going from a $100 to a $250 helmet will never even be felt. I think $100 to $125 is the sweet spot for helmets, and if you can find that price range helmet on sale then all the more sweet.


----------



## difficult (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Helmet Standards link PJ352. Very interesting. I'd love to see if the "rounder" style of helmets like Giro's Air Attack and the new mystery Specialized helmet will trickle down to a lower price point model.


----------

